# Grafik-Treiber für älteren ALDI PC //Win98



## TheManWho (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi!
Ich habe ein kleines Treiber-Problem! Nachdem ich den alten Rechner von meinen Eltern neuinstalliert habe (Windows98 SE) kriege ich keine ordentliche Grafik mehr. Nur noch 16 Farben! Laut Win98 ist schon der "optimale Treiber" installiert...
Ich wollte mir dann das Board / Grafikkarte angucken, bin da aber nicht wirklich draus schlau geworden. Es handelt sich um einen Aldi-PC von '97 oder '98 und außer der Netzwerkkarte ist alles onBoard. Ich sehe da einen Chip von Intel, einen von Creative und auch was von SMSC aber keine richtige Board-Typbezeichnung Das einzige was da steht ist: E139761. Wenn ich das in google eingebe bekomme ich einige Ergebnisse, dass es sich um ein Intel-Board handelt aber auf der Intelseite finde ich keinen Treiber!
Any ideas?! Ich suche einfach nur einen (SVGA?) Standard-Grafiktreiber, der unter 98 läuft.
P.S.: Die Treiber-CD existiert natürlich nicht mehr
Danke & Gruß


----------



## TheManWho (22. Dezember 2004)

Hab selbst ne Lösung gefunden...
Bei Medion kann man die Seriennummer eingeben und kriegt dann die passenden Treiber ausgespuckt!
Greetz und merry X-Mas


----------

